# February 2016 BFPs - calling all love bugs



## elliecain

So, here's my first testers' thread and I'm hoping it will be beginner's luck and Valentine's month will bring us a whole heap of little love bugs <3

:dust:

c beary83 :bfp:

*February 5th:*
krissie328 :bfp:
Wish2BMom :witch:

*February 10th:*
elliecain :witch:
BabyForIris :witch:

*February 22nd*
praying4no2 :bfp:

*February 27th:*
Xokittycatxo :witch:
mitchnorm :witch:

*February 28th*
TTC74 :witch:

*February 29th*
Mdc :witch:

*Cheerleader:*
MeganS0326


----------



## krissie328

I am due for af on the 5th. Good luck this month I hope it's a lucky one. :flower:


----------



## elliecain

Added and welcome! 
I'm genuinely and ridiculously excited that someone else has joined my thread!


----------



## krissie328

It's always exciting! I enjoy having buddies on this crazy journey. 

So in your signature it says you are taking clomid but your chart doesn't mention it. Just curious if you are?

I took it this cycle and got my positive opk this morning.


----------



## elliecain

Yes, I took it CD2-6... I can see it on my chart! It's the first time I've tried it and expecting positive opk in a couple of days. Fingers crossed for us both xxx


----------



## krissie328

Oh I see it now! I was looking in the colored section not the meds. :haha:

I took it 2-6 and got my positive opk on cd 16. I got my positive opk with my first round on cd 15. So pretty consistent.


----------



## c beary83

Good luck ladies! I'm be taking it in Feb once the evil witch arrives and will join then


----------



## Wish2BMom

color me PUPO! test date is 2/5.
no early testing for me! I'm going to make you all suffer with me. :)


----------



## krissie328

Wish2BMom said:


> color me PUPO! test date is 2/5.
> no early testing for me! I'm going to make you all suffer with me. :)

Oh you are a wicked one!! :haha:

I am definitely an early tester. My goal is to make it until 9 dpo. :blush:


----------



## Xokittycatxo

I am due for af feb 2 so I'd like to join if that's ok? 

Hi krissie, good to see you in another thread!


----------



## krissie328

Xokittycatxo said:


> Hi krissie, good to see you in another thread!

Hi hun!!


----------



## elliecain

Hey girls... I had my follicle scan today and got great results! Lining is 8.8 and right ovary has 2 dominant follies of 17.1 and 19.5! Bring it on!!! :sex:


----------



## krissie328

elliecain said:


> Hey girls... I had my follicle scan today and got great results! Lining is 8.8 and right ovary has 2 dominant follies of 17.1 and 19.5! Bring it on!!! :sex:

Great results!! Are you doing a trigger or natural?


----------



## elliecain

Natural. I've not had any trouble ovulating on my own before, so hoping all goes well without a trigger shot.

By the way, I've added everyone. Sorry it took me so long!


----------



## krissie328

Me too!! I think I am finally ovulating. I think my positive on Saturday wasn't my real one. It was slightly lighter but since Sunday was obviously negative I just counted it. Well today I have got two blazing positive ones. So I am thinking today is the real one. :happydance: Now if my bbt would cooperate and go up I could get on with the tww.


----------



## Xokittycatxo

*Ellie* that's great. Fx for ya. 

*Krissie * hope you get a nice spike tomorrow! I got mine earlier this cycle which was great and I'm hoping my lp will be longer or preferably not again for 9 months lol.


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, can you add me also? My beta is on Monday the 1st. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## elliecain

Mdc said:


> Ellie, can you add me also? My beta is on Monday the 1st.
> 
> Good luck everyone!

Of course. Selfishly, I'm happy to have you in this thread for all the right reasons!


----------



## JJay

Sending :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BabyForIris

May I join? Testing Feb 10th! 

I should mention I've been reading for a while but only created an account. :) 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## elliecain

BabyForIris said:


> May I join? Testing Feb 10th!
> 
> I should mention I've been reading for a while but only created an account. :)
> 
> Good luck everyone!

Of course you can! We are testing buddies :) Welcome and :dust:


----------



## elliecain

c beary83 said:


> Good luck ladies! I'm be taking it in Feb once the evil witch arrives and will join then

Do you have a date for AF? Would you like to be added under that date?


----------



## mitchnorm

Can I join you guys???

I am awaiting AF currently - should have hit yesterday really but I am post-mc and D&C so could be a slightly longer wait for it. Last time was 35 days (rather than usual 29). Could be any day now - which means OV around mid February and POAS towards end of month Phew JUST in February:haha:

I don't put a lot of detail in my signature - but I do have one daughter, I am currently 42 and been ttc number 2 for around 18 months. Fell pregnant last summer - lost at 9 weeks - it was a molar :cry:. After being discharged to ttc again fell pregnant within 3 weeks - but this was another mc at 9 weeks (xmas eve). With both I had a d&c:cry: Horrible times but onwards and upwards.......I have good and bad days

So come on AF so I get started again x x


----------



## krissie328

Welcome mitchnorm. I'm so sorry for your losses.

Afm, I got my cross hairs this morning so I'm officially 3 dpo. Af is due on the 7th. I will probably test the end of next week though.


----------



## elliecain

Welcome Mitch. I'm so sorry you've been through all that and I hope you get your sticky bean soon. I've added you, let me know a date when you know too!

Mdc... Not long now! You're first up :)


----------



## mitchnorm

elliecain said:


> Welcome Mitch. I'm so sorry you've been through all that and I hope you get your sticky bean soon. I've added you, let me know a date when you know too!
> 
> Mdc... Not long now! You're first up :)

Thank you!!! I'm hoping AF hits soon and I have a better idea. Come on! !!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg, 4 days mdc!!!! I know you're traveling right now but I need to hear if you're having any symptoms!!!


----------



## Mdc

Mitchnorm, I am so sorry for your losses. I had mmc at 9 weeks so I know a portion of your sorrow. Good luck and hurry up AF!

Krissie, yeah for cross hairs!

Ellie, getting so close for crosshairs!

Wish, since you are already PUPO cannot wait for your symptoms to kick in. 

Afm, totally confused. Tmi....My usual LP is 16 and today spotting...like light red a couple drops in the loo. So added a tampon and after my flight it was brown and just a tad red. Not sure if it is crazy AF or what. Maybe implant, but it seems really noticeable compared to those that just say it was a drop. I did have a crazy low temp this morning but travelled 4 time zones so chalked it up to that, but now I just decided to add it back in. Now totally confused if I should test before the beta on Monday. If I did implant yesterday or today, then not sure I trust home test on Sunday. Ahhhh the drama! Guess I will double check the tampon tonight when I finally get my last flight home and hope for a good temp tomorrow (not counting on it bc of a 6am call).


----------



## elliecain

Keeping my fingers crossed for you. I hope it's just a crazy implantation.


----------



## Wish2BMom

agreed - please be implantation!! looks like you went back up a little today but it's still an open circle. I'm banishing these temps!!


----------



## c beary83

elliecain said:


> c beary83 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies! I'm be taking it in Feb once the evil witch arrives and will join then
> 
> Do you have a date for AF? Would you like to be added under that date?Click to expand...

Hiya. I think she'll be here on the 3Rd Feb so testing on the 25th ish x


----------



## Xokittycatxo

I have zero symptoms so far and usually by now I have had a couple of days of cramps and my temps are on the way down yet this morning they actually peaked. Also my cp is usually very low and its stayed medium-High and I have water cm as opposed to the normal creamy. 

I did take soy isoflacones this cycle so all could be due to that. I usually start spotting on day 7 which is tomorrow but I'd be really surprised at this point if I did. 

*Mdc* like everyone else I'm rooting for implantation!! Fx for ya. 

*Mitch * welcome about your loss :( hopefully you will have something to be very grateful for very soon bough :)


----------



## MeganS0326

Can I cheerlead again this month? Wishing you ladies lots of Valentines love and plenty of BFP's!!!


----------



## elliecain

Definitely. Added!

Oh I feel so bad! I totally forgot to add you Mdc!!! You should have said something! Done it now :hugs:


----------



## elliecain

Mdc, I see you've started a new cycle. I'm really sorry. Are you going to have another iui this month? xxx


----------



## Xokittycatxo

I had a pretty big temp drop this morning boo. The only thing that's giving me a smudge of hope is that I've had no cramps in this lp and my cm is still sweet smelling, it usually smells metallic right before I bleed. But the day is early...not getting my hopes up. 

Sorry af showed up Mdc!


----------



## krissie328

Xokittycatxo said:


> I had a pretty big temp drop this morning boo. The only thing that's giving me a smudge of hope is that I've had no cramps in this lp and my cm is still sweet smelling, it usually smells metallic right before I bleed. But the day is early...not getting my hopes up.
> 
> Sorry af showed up Mdc!

Your LP is super short! Have you talked to your doctor about progesterone? Fx the witch stays away.


----------



## Mdc

Ugh, out for this round. Early spotting has really turned into cd 11. Sad, just ready to move on. IUI this month this cycle same as before but maybe a progesterone check and/or dual IUI.

But...I still will be testing in Feb so you can change my date to the 29th.


----------



## Xokittycatxo

krissie328 said:


> Xokittycatxo said:
> 
> 
> I had a pretty big temp drop this morning boo. The only thing that's giving me a smudge of hope is that I've had no cramps in this lp and my cm is still sweet smelling, it usually smells metallic right before I bleed. But the day is early...not getting my hopes up.
> 
> Sorry af showed up Mdc!
> 
> Your LP is super short! Have you talked to your doctor about progesterone? Fx the witch stays away.Click to expand...

Not yet. My cycles got a little screwy after some meds I was on last summer. This is only my third cycle charting so I wanted to try some natural things and see if it would correct itself. My lp used to be at least 10 days and I think 14 at one point. So far all I have been able to do was move O up and shorten my cycle :shrug:


----------



## elliecain

Kitty, how are things? Only 2 days to testing, but I saw you spotted today.
Could be implantation?


----------



## Xokittycatxo

elliecain said:


> Kitty, how are things? Only 2 days to testing, but I saw you spotted today.
> Could be implantation?

:nope: that's what I was hoping but I started getting cramps and its definitely af. But I'm sticking around! I'll be up for testing again at the end of February :)


----------



## elliecain

Boo! I'm glad you get to test again in February though. Let me know a date and I'll adjust the front page.


----------



## Xokittycatxo

elliecain said:


> Boo! I'm glad you get to test again in February though. Let me know a date and I'll adjust the front page.

February 27 &#9786;&#65039; Thanks!


----------



## elliecain

Done!

Wish, Krissie, any symptoms yet?

Atm, I'm just enjoying my temps being up and trying not to feel too pessimistic but also stay realistic... Not easy!!!


----------



## krissie328

Well I am getting faint lines of my cheapies. So I am really hoping they get darker. On my countdowntopregnancy post about 1/3 are saying positive, 1/3 negative and 1/3 unsure. So I am taking that as a great sign!! With DS my first pregnancy test on there was 44% positive and they look very similar. 

I have been having the worst backache today. I had some cramping yesterday and today and combined with a spike in temperature I was hoping it was implantation. So hopefully the next couple of days will confirm that is what it is!!


----------



## BabyForIris

krissie328 said:


> Well I am getting faint lines of my cheapies. So I am really hoping they get darker. On my countdowntopregnancy post about 1/3 are saying positive, 1/3 negative and 1/3 unsure. So I am taking that as a great sign!! With DS my first pregnancy test on there was 44% positive and they look very similar.
> 
> I have been having the worst backache today. I had some cramping yesterday and today and combined with a spike in temperature I was hoping it was implantation. So hopefully the next couple of days will confirm that is what it is!!


Eeeek! So exciting!!! Fingers crossed for you hun!! Hoping for fabulous bright lines on your FRER when you take it. 

Forgive me but I don't temp so I can't read your chart well. What DPO are you?


----------



## krissie328

BabyForIris said:


> Forgive me but I don't temp so I can't read your chart well. What DPO are you?

Only 7! So very very early to be any lines.


----------



## BabyForIris

Okay.... So now I'm gonna go get some cheapies to start testing. Ha ha 

Really excited for you. I've got my everything crossed for you. Come on sticky bean!!


----------



## krissie328

BabyForIris said:


> Okay.... So now I'm gonna go get some cheapies to start testing. Ha ha
> 
> Really excited for you. I've got my everything crossed for you. Come on sticky bean!!

Thanks!! 

I really do like the cheapies. I don't feel bad that I test all day and obsess over them. I think I paid like $8 for 25 of them.


----------



## elliecain

Ooooooooo! Post a picture here!


----------



## krissie328

These are the best two. Still hard to tell because I couldn't get my camera to get a good shot. The first signal was pretty obvious in person. But I have got evaps on them so I am bit nervous with it.
 



Attached Files:







ctp-128249-1454348270.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 16









ctp-128249-1454331718.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Wish2BMom

hoping those get darker for you, krissie!!


----------



## elliecain

It's still very early days... Fingers crossed for you (and all of us!) xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

as far as symptoms for me - not really. Anything I've 'seen' I might be making up! This morning I was more positive than I am right now. :(
I feel like I'm in such a fog, though.


----------



## Xokittycatxo

Krissie hope those progress for you, I'll be keeping my fx!!!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Congratulations Krissie....finger crossed it gets nice and dark for you soon x x


----------



## elliecain

Krissie, how are your lines looking now? FX for you.

Anyone else started testing yet? I'm holding off a bit longer... I'm only 8dpo, so need to wait a few more days at least!


----------



## mitchnorm

elliecain said:


> Krissie, how are your lines looking now? FX for you.
> 
> Anyone else started testing yet? I'm holding off a bit longer... I'm only 8dpo, so need to wait a few more days at least!

It's so hard waiting isn't it!!! I'm only CD 5 so another week or so before OK. Just glad that AF finally showed after d&c...only 3 days later than usual but seemed like forever

Any news Krissie? Xx


----------



## praying4no2

Please put me down for February 22!


----------



## krissie328

No progression. I just don't know what to think. I get very clear lines in the evening that appear within the time. But they are usually gone in the morning. So I am pretty sure they are bfn. I am only 10 dpo so plenty of time I guess.


----------



## c beary83

Sorry krissie. Still time though like you say. 

I've just had a chemical. Af is three days late but tests are getting lighter :(

I'll let you know my new testing date once the evil witch arrives :grr:


----------



## elliecain

Oh no, sorry C beary that's tough. 

Also sorry it's not progressing properly Krissie.


----------



## mitchnorm

Krissie. ..early days for sure. .everything crossed here x

C Beary. ..really sorry x x x x

Only CD 5 here...another week or so before possible ovulation. ....waiting waiting


----------



## Wish2BMom

ellie, mark me as a BFN. On to the next...


----------



## elliecain

I'm really sorry Wish. :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Wish2BMom said:


> ellie, mark me as a BFN. On to the next...

So sorry. Fx this cycle is the one. :hugs:


----------



## c beary83

Well my lines were getting fainter but then went dark??? I've had really bad cramping and light bleeding so naturally thinking the worst, but then this morning I got 2-3 on digi??? :happydance:

I'm going in for bloods next week so hopefully they'll be ok. Since having a couple of miscarriages I don't think I'll relax this time, but feeling a bit more positive. 

Good luck to everyone testing x


----------



## elliecain

Yay! Our first one!!!!! Congratulations. Remember, today YOU ARE PREGNANT!

Afm, got a shitload of symptoms and would love to be optimistic, but my sensible self-protecting side is saying I'm out. I've not done an hpt since Friday, but I've used a few opks and today there was a definite something. Probably just picking up residual lh so not getting carried away. I'm going to consider myself out until after AF is late.


----------



## elliecain

Krissie, I'm putting you as positive too since it's on your chart!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## c beary83

Thanks Ellie! Trying to think positive &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## mitchnorm

Yay congratulations c beary everything crossed for you 
And Krissie and yay for elliecain too

CD8 still waiting for ov


----------



## krissie328

It is official! I am in shock!!
 



Attached Files:







20160207_071335-1-640x473.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## elliecain

Yippee! 2 already is a great start! 
Mitchnorm, thanks for the yay, but I'm not there yet... Hope your premature response is psychic ability!!! I'll not know until Wednesday/Thursday now, as I'm not testing until she's late now (can't face any more bfns, Friday was bad enough but being 9dpo left me some hope!). 

Had an email from my consultant, saying my blood results (mainly my obscenely high progesterone of 97.5 ) were very promising!

:happydance: & :cloud9: to our 2 new mummies

:dust: & :kiss: to those of us still waiting


----------



## krissie328

I have a weird question. When is considered late? Af is due today. So will I be one day late tomorrow?


----------



## elliecain

krissie328 said:


> I have a weird question. When is considered late? Af is due today. So will I be one day late tomorrow?

Correct! Tomorrow is one day late if you are due today xx


----------



## Xokittycatxo

Congrats c beary and krissie!


----------



## MeganS0326

February is off to a ROAR!!! Congrats to C Beary and Krissie!!! Good luck to all the ladies waiting to test!! Got my FX that there will be a ton more BFP's to come!!!


----------



## c beary83

Congratulations krissie!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

congrats, ladies!!!


----------



## Mdc

Wow, cbeary and Krissie q huge congratulations!!!!

Wish, again so sorry. 

Ellie, getting close to test day so fingers crossed. 

Afm, I just finished up Femara so hoping for an IUI is 8-10 days. Yippee! Also have a consult with the doc to talk about next steps if this does not work. Getting excited!


----------



## mitchnorm

elliecain said:


> Yippee! 2 already is a great start!
> Mitchnorm, thanks for the yay, but I'm not there yet... Hope your premature response is psychic ability!!! I'll not know until Wednesday/Thursday now, as I'm not testing until she's late now (can't face any more bfns, Friday was bad enough but being 9dpo left me some hope!).
> 
> Had an email from my consultant, saying my blood results (mainly my obscenely high progesterone of 97.5 ) were very promising!
> 
> :happydance: & :cloud9: to our 2 new mummies
> 
> :dust: & :kiss: to those of us still waiting

Sorry got a bit over excited by signs and symptoms....not long to wait I hope x x x


----------



## mitchnorm

Just read something very interesting about opks and lh surge.....I have always been curious about my ovulation pains, CM, opks etc and the order ring which they happen. We were often ttc after opks positive as I believed that the egg would typically be released in the next 24-48 hours....but three last two times I fell pregnant we dtd very much before opks were positive. I got ov pains and increased ewcm before the positive opks....Apparently over the age of 35 the lh surge on opks can happen almost simultaneously with egg being released and certainly with in a few hours. Over the age of 40 lh surge may not actually be high enough to give a positive opks until after egg released. I am 42. This makes perfect sense.

Just thought I'd share in case anyone relying 100% on opks x x


----------



## Xokittycatxo

mitchnorm said:


> Just read something very interesting about opks and lh surge.....I have always been curious about my ovulation pains, CM, opks etc and the order ring which they happen. We were often ttc after opks positive as I believed that the egg would typically be released in the next 24-48 hours....but three last two times I fell pregnant we dtd very much before opks were positive. I got ov pains and increased ewcm before the positive opks....Apparently over the age of 35 the lh surge on opks can happen almost simultaneously with egg being released and certainly with in a few hours. Over the age of 40 lh surge may not actually be high enough to give a positive opks until after egg released. I am 42. This makes perfect sense.
> 
> Just thought I'd share in case anyone relying 100% on opks x x

Thank you for this! I'm 33 and I am almost certain that I O within 12 hours or less of a positive opk based on cp and temps. 
Going along with this I was reading that the even though the surge is over the lh can still be in your urine. So even though you may still be testing positive the surge has long since been over and you are just picking up what's still moving through your system.


----------



## elliecain

That's really interesting and, at 38, I definitely ovulate very soon after the surge. This month I caught the end of the surge in the early morning and ovulated later that day. I know because of the ovulation pain caused by having used Clomid and having 2 big follies.


----------



## Xokittycatxo

elliecain said:


> That's really interesting and, at 38, I definitely ovulate very soon after the surge. This month I caught the end of the surge in the early morning and ovulated later that day. I know because of the ovulation pain caused by having used Clomid and having 2 big follies.

Your chart looks great!! Are you testing today or holding out until tomorrow??


----------



## elliecain

Thanks. AF was due today and no sign, but I'm terrified to test. I wonder if the Clomid has lengthened my lp by a day or so and I am sure the witch is going to show. I may wait until Sunday and Valentine's Day to test!

Iris, aren't you due today too? Are you testing yet?


----------



## BabyForIris

elliecain said:


> Thanks. AF was due today and no sign, but I'm terrified to test. I wonder if the Clomid has lengthened my lp by a day or so and I am sure the witch is going to show. I may wait until Sunday and Valentine's Day to test!
> 
> Iris, aren't you due today too? Are you testing yet?

Indeed i am. I did test this morning and BFN. But AF hasn't shown up yet :wacko:

I'm never more than 1 or 2 days late. So I guess I'll wait for her to show up and if she doesn't I'll test again Friday or Saturday. 

Very annoying process. Not at all what I thought TTC would be to be honest. I admire and respect the women who try for years. I have no idea how they do it. 

FX for you!!!! Keep me posted.


----------



## Mdc

Mitch, that is interesting because I also think I O pretty quickly after my surge. 

Babyfor, sorry about the bfn, but no AF is a great sign. 

Ellie, fingers crossed. 

I am patiently...ok maybe not so patiently waiting for O :haha: I would guess in the next 5 days and then back on the IUI train!


----------



## Xokittycatxo

Mdc said:


> Mitch, that is interesting because I also think I O pretty quickly after my surge.
> 
> Babyfor, sorry about the bfn, but no AF is a great sign.
> 
> Ellie, fingers crossed.
> 
> I am patiently...ok maybe not so patiently waiting for O :haha: I would guess in the next 5 days and then back on the IUI train!


Hehe not so patiently waiting here too! Hoping I'll O feb 15-16 with OH schedule and mine are BD will have to be the weekend. If I conceive it would truly be a Valentine's Day baby. :cloud9:

Bought a new pack of cbd...got advanced this time by mistake but..cool! 

Anyone have any news????


----------



## BabyForIris

AF showed up yesterday afternoon. So moving onto cycle 2 of me! Taking it in stride. Decided to start charting my temps and got a wack of OPK sticks off amazon. 
Onwards and upwards right?!?


----------



## elliecain

So our thread had a good couple of positives but I'm afraid I'm adding to the :witch:es as mine turned up yesterday. Good luck to the rest of you. Onwards to March I go... Anyone wanting to do a thread or shall I get one started?


----------



## c beary83

Sorry Ellie. Fingers crossed for next month x


----------



## Xokittycatxo

elliecain said:


> So our thread had a good couple of positives but I'm afraid I'm adding to the :witch:es as mine turned up yesterday. Good luck to the rest of you. Onwards to March I go... Anyone wanting to do a thread or shall I get one started?

Oh bummer Ellie. But march may be your month! If I end up with a March cycle I'll be in your new thread! Can you leave a link if you make a new one?? Thanks :kiss:


----------



## elliecain

Done. March Testers... Hope no-one minds me doing 2 in a row, but I needed to look forward with hope!


----------



## mitchnorm

So sorry Elliecain. ...

Waiting not so patiently for O here. Last few cycles it came around day 13-14 but opks is nowhere near positive yet. I think taking soy isoflavones brought it forward....I am not taking this time

Come on O!!!!!


----------



## Xokittycatxo

Well I O today as I got my peak and positive opk and usually O the same day. 
We dtd yesterday but I'm not hopeful as he came mid switching positions and even though we salvaged some and put it in a soft up with some egg whites, I think I spilled most of it while inserting :dohh: 

Really sad because the timing would have been perfect and OH is now away. :cry: 

Ah well, hopefully I will have at least lengthened lp this cycle and on to march! I'll still be hanging out seeing how the rest of you feb ladies do.


----------



## elliecain

Hopefully you got that one little :spermy: that is needed!


----------



## mitchnorm

Xokittycatxo said:


> Well I O today as I got my peak and positive opk and usually O the same day.
> We dtd yesterday but I'm not hopeful as he came mid switching positions and even though we salvaged some and put it in a soft up with some egg whites, I think I spilled most of it while inserting :dohh:
> 
> Really sad because the timing would have been perfect and OH is now away. :cry:
> 
> Ah well, hopefully I will have at least lengthened lp this cycle and on to march! I'll still be hanging out seeing how the rest of you feb ladies do.

Sounds messy! Hope you've caught the sperm x x 

I got my positive opks yesterday. ..had dtd Wednesday, Friday, Sunday and last night....surely that's enough. I think I also ovulate/release egg on the same day as positive opks. ..certainly I got ewcm and pains yesterday. Giving tonight a miss....knackered. 

Or should I? Xx


----------



## elliecain

Mitchnorm, fingers crossed you caught the eggy!

Mdc, are you still on for 29th Feb or shall I add you to the March testers? Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## praying4no2

mitchnorm said:


> Just read something very interesting about opks and lh surge.....I have always been curious about my ovulation pains, CM, opks etc and the order ring which they happen. We were often ttc after opks positive as I believed that the egg would typically be released in the next 24-48 hours....but three last two times I fell pregnant we dtd very much before opks were positive. I got ov pains and increased ewcm before the positive opks....Apparently over the age of 35 the lh surge on opks can happen almost simultaneously with egg being released and certainly with in a few hours. Over the age of 40 lh surge may not actually be high enough to give a positive opks until after egg released. I am 42. This makes perfect sense.
> 
> Just thought I'd share in case anyone relying 100% on opks x x

Thanks for this info. I Think my lh surge is extremely short. And even though I can feel ovulation pains, it still takes another day for the opk to be positive.


----------



## mitchnorm

praying4no2 said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> Just read something very interesting about opks and lh surge.....I have always been curious about my ovulation pains, CM, opks etc and the order ring which they happen. We were often ttc after opks positive as I believed that the egg would typically be released in the next 24-48 hours....but three last two times I fell pregnant we dtd very much before opks were positive. I got ov pains and increased ewcm before the positive opks....Apparently over the age of 35 the lh surge on opks can happen almost simultaneously with egg being released and certainly with in a few hours. Over the age of 40 lh surge may not actually be high enough to give a positive opks until after egg released. I am 42. This makes perfect sense.
> 
> Just thought I'd share in case anyone relying 100% on opks x x
> 
> Thanks for this info. I Think my lh surge is extremely short. And even though I can feel ovulation pains, it still takes another day for the opk to be positive.Click to expand...

Yeah it actually said over 40...when you get a positive opk you could have already released the egg. It explains alot for me x x


----------



## TTC74

HI ladies! After my MMC in Dec, I've finally Od again, and I'm back n for Feb testing!


----------



## elliecain

Ttc, I'm really sorry about your mc but welcome back. Shall I put you down for 28th?


----------



## TTC74

The 28th is fine but I'm sure I'll be testing regularly before then. :haha:


----------



## TTC74

I am having some brown spotting at 6 DPO. Promising!


----------



## Xokittycatxo

TTC74 said:


> I am having some brown spotting at 6 DPO. Promising!

Ohhh exciting!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

I'm testing 27/2...will be 12 dpo. Am only 8dpo today but still poas ha ha ha. BFN of course.
Feeling a but crampy and gaggy....too early for AF as only day 24. Usual cycle length 29...post d&c was 33. Hmmmm


----------



## TTC74

Hi ladies! Bfn at 7 DPO. Shocking, I know. With all the brown spotting, I can't help but bee optimistic, though. I almost wish I didn't get the spotting so that I hadn't got my hopes up.


----------



## Xokittycatxo

Mitch and TTC74....sounds good! I'll be keeping my eye peeled for updates


----------



## elliecain

Mitch, I've put your date up.
Praying, any joy this week?
:dust:


----------



## TTC74

Con anyone see anything here? A shadow maybe I'm only 8 DPO but I did have spotting on 6 & 7 DPO.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## TTC74

TTC74 said:


> Con anyone see anything here? A shadow maybe I'm only 8 DPO but I did have spotting on 6 & 7 DPO.

Here is the same test tweaked.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Xokittycatxo

I see something! Might just be an evap but something is catching my eye..hoping it's the start of something for you! Fx


----------



## praying4no2

QUOTE=elliecain;36962984]Mitch, I've put your date up.
Praying, any joy this week?
:dust:[/QUOTE]

Yes! I can still hardly believe it I want to post pics of my test but I'm technologically challenged and can't figure out how to do it from my phone I took a test Thursday last week and hadthe faintest line it was barely visible. I retested Friday morning and twice Friday afternoon at work I just couldn't believe that all of the tests were Positive. 
we've been trying for 8 months and I really wanted to get pregnant before my 36th birthday and it happened just in time. I had an appointment with a fertility specialist on March 1st.

good luck to all of you still Testing in February. I love this group for its support and encouragement and I will keep checking in for updates


----------



## elliecain

Congratulations! That is so exciting!!!

For uploading pictures, I use www.tinypic.com then copy and paste the code that is in these brackets: 

I'd love to see your line porn!
Congratulations again xxx

So that's 3:3 now and the last 4 are coming up soon :)


----------



## MeganS0326

Congrats, praying4no2!!!!


----------



## TTC74

Hoping against all hope that this professional tweaker from baby center knows what she's talking about bc here's what she said about the test I submitted.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## TTC74

I fully saturated my fmu FRER. I know it's silly, but I thought I might see something and wanted to see what I could pull out. I see the start of a second line. Especially at the top. Am I just insane or is this possibly a good sign of things to come?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Xokittycatxo

TTC74 said:


> I fully saturated my fmu FRER. I know it's silly, but I thought I might see something and wanted to see what I could pull out. I see the start of a second line. Especially at the top. Am I just insane or is this possibly a good sign of things to come?

Something is there! Hoping it's a start of a bfp for you &#128522;

Did you post on the FF forums? Those ladies have eagle eyes lol


----------



## TTC74

Lol. I didn't. I'm just looking forward to the morning so I can do my fmu FRER. I will say I caved with an 88 cent cheapie. I think I see something.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Xokittycatxo

TTC74 said:


> Lol. I didn't. I'm just looking forward to the morning so I can do my fmu FRER. I will say I caved with an 88 cent cheapie. I think I see something.

Keep us updated!


----------



## TTC74

Guys! It darkened! I know it's light but can you see it?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 12


----------



## c beary83

I think I can see something! Fingers crossed it darkens x


----------



## praying4no2

Congrats TTC!


----------



## elliecain

TTC, I'm really sorry you started a new cycle xx


----------



## elliecain

Kittycat and Mitchnorm... Any news? FXed xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Hey sorry.....periodically stop by here. 15dpo here....BFN since the 10dpo.....AF due yesterday but as it's only second AF since mc I imagine it could be a bit out of whack. My tummy tells me it's coming so just want it to hurry up so I can move on asap


----------



## Xokittycatxo

elliecain said:


> Kittycat and Mitchnorm... Any news? FXed xx

I'm in Msrch testers wth you now Ellie :winkwink:



mitchnorm said:


> Hey sorry.....periodically stop by here. 15dpo here....BFN since the 10dpo.....AF due yesterday but as it's only second AF since mc I imagine it could be a bit out of whack. My tummy tells me it's coming so just want it to hurry up so I can move on asap

Ugh sorry mitchnorm. Not out until she shows though.


----------



## elliecain

D'oh! I knew that Kittycat... :blush:!!!!

Sorry it looks like it's coming Mitchnorm. Keep us posted. It's not over til she shows xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Yep she showed....cowbag!!! 

Next month. ....maybe :wacko:


----------



## elliecain

I'm so sorry Mitchnorm. Join my March group. xxx


----------

